# الاوبريت الرائع : الشكوي لغيرك مذلة HQ ll Mp3



## حبة خردل (16 مارس 2011)

الاوبريت يبدأ بحديث بين والدة مريم فكري واختها مارتينا فكري الي ان استشهدوا من اجل المسيح

(وهو بالطبع اقرب الي الواقع)

ويسرد الاوبريت جميع الاحداث التي ألمت بنا خلال السنوات الاخيرة

للتحميل 






Password: www.arabchurch.com




​*

































**



*
* 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
هو اوبريت حلو جدا ومؤثر 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> هو اوبريت حلو جدا ومؤثر
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> *​



بنت العدرا بحالها عندنا:yahoo:

مرسي ليكي انتي يا جميلة 

​


----------



## نعيم صموئيل (22 مارس 2011)

جميل جداا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا
رااائع جداا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## naro_lovely (23 مارس 2011)

*r23333333333333 aweeeeeeeee bgd*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي ليكي

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> بنت العدرا بحالها عندنا:yahoo:
> 
> مرسي ليكي انتي يا جميلة
> 
> ​


*هههههههههه هو انا اطول يا قمراية :t4:
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2011)

نعيم صموئيل قال:


> جميل جداا ربنا يعوضك



شكراً جداً .. ربنا يباركك
​


النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> رااائع جداا
> الرب يباركك*​



مرسي ليك استاذي .. ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


naro_lovely قال:


> *r23333333333333 aweeeeeeeee bgd*​



في خدمتك دايماً حبيبتي​


mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي
> 
> وجار التحميل​*



مرسي ليك يا انت يا مايكل 
​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه هو انا اطول يا قمراية :t4:
> *​




ربنا يخليني ليكي ولا يحرمكيش مني :smil12:

كركركركركر  :new6:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك


*
في خدمتك دايماً*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم تعديل اللينك​*


----------

